# Any Betta breeders in Oregon??



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

Just curious if there's any breeders in oregon? I love Oregon and would love to know some local breeders!!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I know MadMay is from there and is working on a first spawn if that helps  ( a gorgeous spawn too lol if I may add)


----------



## shaydull (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello,
I have just moved up to Eugene and was wondering the same thing. I don't normally go on to these type of sites because I am normally well connected, but I figure it might help because I don't know anyone up here. I have some HM Red Dragons. 
I am looking for some one with some daphnia or monia up here but I can't find anyone that has any with some in stock. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm close by in Vancouver WA and often drive to Portland and occasionally other parts of OR.


----------



## shaydull (Oct 19, 2011)

Do you know of any place that has live daphnia around Eugene, OR? I know I can get some shipped in but I haven't worked with daphnia yet. I have only worked with BB and don't want to spend tones on something that I might kill off because of over or under feeding.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't...I would contact the world of wet pets, and the wet spot. Both are pet stores in the portland area and I know The Wet Spot ships, they might be able to set you up. I'd also check ebay.


----------



## Golden95 (Sep 13, 2015)

I am thinking of breeding Koi Bettas. I live in the Eugene Oregon area, but I don't know many places to sell too. If you would be interested in buying, or know anyone that would be interested please send a message.


----------

